# VER-VAC...anyone heard of it?



## ncbred (May 2, 2009)

Here is a VER-VAC soda that was bottled in Washington, NC.  Bought this at an antique fair in Cameron, NC today.


----------



## ncbred (May 2, 2009)




----------



## ncbred (May 2, 2009)

Here is a Mint Cola from Salsbury and a Mint Cola from Durham I picked up also.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 2, 2009)

There were Ver Vac bottles made locally in Frederick MD by Shipley.


----------



## celerycola (May 3, 2009)

Ver-Vac originated in Baltimore in 1919. The Ver-Vac bottle was design patented in 1920. I've seen Ver-Vac bottles from a number of towns. They were probably put out of business by the crash of '29.

 Dennis


----------



## Eric (Aug 17, 2009)

Ver-Vac was the first cola concentrate made by H. R. Nicholson Co.
 which later became Nichol Kola. They were located in Baltimore in a four story warehouse building at 111 South Gay Street. 
 The book doesn't give an exact date when he manufactured the cola concetrate but it was around 1914.... it did well against Coca-Cola. Then came the sugar shortage... they bounced back with Nichol Kola... which came out in the late 30s....


----------



## McCoke (Aug 17, 2009)

*We have Ver-Vac bottles from here in Cumberland, MD also.  Coca-Cola probably didn't sue that company for using "cola" in their brand name so they survived longer than many others in the early days.  Interesting history. Thanks for posting!*


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Aug 17, 2009)

Ver-Vac was also bottled in Portland, ME in 1921-22.  My bottle is like yours ncbred but a shade of light smokey grey instead of the blue aqua.

 -Sam


----------



## Eric (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's the image of the building... Coke asked them to not use Kola in
 Nichol Kola... but nothing ever came of it... Nichol was a play on their name Nicholson and Kola was different enough....


----------



## ncbred (Aug 18, 2009)

Good info Eric!  Thanks!


----------



## imukdiver (Aug 26, 2009)

I know they also bottled VER-Vac in wilkes-Barre PA. I got a bottle from a local lake near ther this summer.


----------



## tthorsen1970 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have several Ver-Vac bottles from Shipley Frederick Md.  They are hard to find without alot of case wear.


----------

